# Bunk Sheets



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

we have the outback 21RS and it has a set of bunk beds sized 28" by 74" which is not the typical size for a single sheet. Can we get that size somewhere? I know we can just put a larger one on there and tuck it all under and don't want to be nit picking but you know what I mean we would like something that fit if at all possible.

side note: DW slept or shall I say crashed in the big bed on our sleepover trial and I chose to try out the bunks. I slept about 3 minutes with my head in the "coffin" corner lol and got clostraphobic (sp) and had to lay at the open end. That was very strange......very. I read that some of the kids love it.......ahhhh to be young again.

Howie shy


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought the bunk sheets were way too expensive, so chose to put a foam topper on each bunk mat and cover with a fitted twin sheet from Walmart. Works great!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You can get custom made bunk sheets, but they come with a custom price tag too. The kids use sleeping bags, so we don't bother with a sheet. It's much easier to make the bunks when all I or the DW have to do is straigten out a bag.

For the queen slide, we just use a regular Queen sheet set. I have a 2" memory foam topper on the mattress, and that helps fill out the space. No issues to report on that.

Tim


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

There is another topic that covered this as well.

We ended up getting twin sheets, folding them in half, and sewing them like a pillow case. It fits great, just have to be a little handy with a sewing machine.

If I find the other topic, I'll let you know.

Ron


----------



## 3kids2dogs (May 19, 2005)

Another option is to use sheets made out of knit (like a cotton t-shirt). They are designed to be stretchy so they fit the bunk well. The fabric will be a little looser on the bunk than it would have been on a regular twin mattress but the elastic on the fitted sheet is snug enough that I don't have to tuck extra sheet under the mattress the way I do with traditional woven sheets.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We also use the knit sheets on the beds. They stay snug and they feel nice


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

DW custom made sheets for our bunks - strawberry shortcake for the girls.

They love 'em.

Wayne


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our three kiddos just use sleeping bags on the bunks. Easy to make the beds in the morning that way.

Randy


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Same here. We just use regular twin sheets and do the tuck under method


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we use regular twin sheets and just tuck them under the bunk.

darrel


----------

